# Breaking Bad New Episode Sunday...



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Who's gonna watch it? wtf is about to happen??


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll be watching it. Breaking Bad is the only show I've ever been able to stay interested in. Love everything about it. Love Walt and Jesse; can't stand Skylar. 

Can't wait for it. :3


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to but I just started watching it recently. I'm only on season 3. I'm hoping the latest episodes are still being streamed online somewhere once I catch up.

This show does a terrific job of leaving you wanting more.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I'll be watching it. Breaking Bad is the only show I've ever been able to stay interested in. Love everything about it. Love Walt and Jesse; can't stand Skylar.
> 
> Can't wait for it. :3


lol yah i hate skyler too.. i can't believe walt still ****s with her after all her bull****.. especially after she told him she slept with her boss.. I don't know tho i got a feeling walts gonna turn on jesse an get him killed!! he's turning hella evil...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cmed said:


> I want to but I just started watching it recently. I'm only on season 3. I'm hoping the latest episodes are still being streamed online somewhere once I catch up.
> 
> This show does a terrific job of leaving you wanting more.


I really like season 4.. I think it's my favorite one so don't skip it before u watch the new episodes!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> I really like season 4.. I think it's my favorite one so don't skip it before u watch the new episodes!


I definitely won't. Based on what I've seen so far you're out of the loop if you miss even a segment of one episode.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I am the one who knocks._


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> lol yah i hate skyler too.. i can't believe walt still ****s with her after all her bull****.. especially after she told him she slept with her boss.. I don't know tho i got a feeling walts gonna turn on jesse an get him killed!! he's turning hella evil...


I wanted to slap her when she told Walt "I ****ed Ted." I sort of hope she dies by the end of the series. But then I'll feel bad for her kids. It seems as if the writers of the show have no idea how to develop her character.:mum

I really don't know about Walt turning on Jesse. In fact, I can kind of seeing it happening the other way: Jesse screwing over Walt. 
Walt still trusts Jesse, evidenced by the fact that Jesse is still alive and the little visit Walt paid him where he left that duffel bag full of money.

Jesse, on the other hand, was scared to death during that visit and had his gun with him. Jesse is no angel, but he is definitely the less evil of the two, and he knows just how ruthless Walt can be at this point..

(plus, I'll absolutely hate the creators of the show if they kill Jesse. They already killed off my favorite character, Gus)


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> _I am the one who knocks._


_That's right. Now, say my name. 
_
_Heisenberg.

You're goddamn right.

_


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Skyler hate is extremely tired as hell, especially since it's a well-known fact now that Walt is the king of *******s. I always look for kindred spirits who have flawless taste in choosing to root for her. Saul and Mike are still my favorites though.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I wanted to slap her when she told Walt "I ****ed Ted." I sort of hope she dies by the end of the series. But then I'll feel bad for her kids. It seems as if the writers of the show have no idea how to develop her character.:mum
> 
> I really don't know about Walt turning on Jesse. In fact, I can kind of seeing it happening the other way: Jesse screwing over Walt.
> Walt still trusts Jesse, evidenced by the fact that Jesse is still alive and the little visit Walt paid him where he left that duffel bag full of money.
> ...


yah but walts a real killer now he killed mike i think he's just gonna get worse from now on... thats the whole thing walts going farther an farther... an jesse seems like a good person he doesn't wanna hurt no one an he never turned on walt when he was with gus an mike.. damn i gotta rewatch the whole thing before the next episode..

gus was badass but he went out like a g!!!...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> Skyler hate is extremely tired as hell, especially since it's a well-known fact now that Walt is the king of *******s. I always look for kindred spirits who have flawless taste in choosing to root for her. Saul and Mike are still my favorites though.


she's a ****!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

edit: I guess I should say there's spoilers in this post so if you haven't watched everything don't read this post. 

I support Skyler being a **** to Walt. It's all she can do since no one can stop that man's power trip. I'm going to be depressed if Jesse dies due to him. Walt, you better not get Jesse killed. You already took away Mike.


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm definitely watching. I know Walt is probably going to end up dying but I have to see how it's going to end.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

*Spoilers*

Since Vince Gilligan is a lover of foreshadowing, i think a lot of people are going to die, and Walt for sure is going to die. If you watch the scene in season 5 where Walt and Flynn are watching Scarface, Walt says, "Wow, everyone dies in this movie." At least that's my two cents.

*End Spoilers*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


> *Spoilers*
> 
> Since Vince Gilligan is a lover of foreshadowing, i think a lot of people are going to die, and Walt for sure is going to die. If you watch the scene in season 5 where Walt and Flynn are watching Scarface, Walt says, "Wow, everyone dies in this movie." At least that's my two cents.
> 
> *End Spoilers*


i think EVERYONES gonna die e_xcept_ walt


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i think EVERYONES gonna die e_xcept_ walt


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

so whats his name was taking a **** an figured walt was WW... what do u think he's gonna do??


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> edit: I guess I should say there's spoilers in this post so if you haven't watched everything don't read this post.
> 
> I support Skyler being a **** to Walt. It's all she can do since no one can stop that man's power trip. I'm going to be depressed if Jesse dies due to him. Walt, you better not get Jesse killed. You already took away Mike.


I agree. I'm always amazed that so many people watch Walt commit murder after murder and cheer, then get upset that Skyler "cheated" on him. In fact, it really wasn't cheating on Walt because the two weren't in a real marriage. Skyler's affair was a move in a power struggle, not a betrayal of her loved one.

Even if you only look at the relationship between Walt and Skyler, Skyler's the sympathetic character. For instance, Walt, knowing that Skyler fears blowback for her kids and is afraid of what Walt is capable of, has forced Skyler to live with a man she can't stand. Additionally, it's heavily implied that Walt has raped Skyler. Walt's an abuser, and it makes little sense to blame the victim.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> so whats his name was taking a **** an figured walt was WW... what do u think he's gonna do??


This is one thing that kind of annoys me. What's his name (Frank or Hank, I think?) is clearly an intelligent guy, and Walt's behavior was sooo bizarre at certain times. I find it so lame that it took him (Hank/Frank) as long as it did to put two and two together. And the way he realizes who WW is, is just... ugghhh. It doesn't do his character justice.

Also, it seems to me that Walt would be too smart to leave that book just lying around.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)

I was hoping this thread existed. I've been waiting several months, and now it's finally back tomorrow night! I'm really stoked.

I think they made the right call with opening season 5 with Walt 1 year later in the Denny's. It means pretty much anything could go at this point. I've heard finale predictions all across the board.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Michael91 said:


> I agree. I'm always amazed that so many people watch Walt commit murder after murder and cheer, then get upset that Skyler "cheated" on him. In fact, it really wasn't cheating on Walt because the two weren't in a real marriage. Skyler's affair was a move in a power struggle, not a betrayal of her loved one.
> 
> Even if you only look at the relationship between Walt and Skyler, Skyler's the sympathetic character. For instance, Walt, knowing that Skyler fears blowback for her kids and is afraid of what Walt is capable of, has forced Skyler to live with a man she can't stand. Additionally, it's heavily implied that Walt has raped Skyler. Walt's an abuser, and it makes little sense to blame the victim.


Exactly. She's basically in powerless situation. There's still a lot of blind hate towards her, but I have seen some people's negative opinions of her turn more sympathetic as they witnessed Walt's over the top foolishness leading Skyler to break down last year. Alas, only some. It is seriously the one thing I hate about this fandom.

I going to love to see Walt's downfall this in this final half season. Heisenberg can't win forever. All that's left is Walt's reprehensible decisions.

Oh god. I'm so excited. :boogie


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> Exactly. She's basically in powerless situation. There's still a lot of blind hate towards her, but I have seen some people's negative opinions of her turn more sympathetic as they witnessed Walt's over the top foolishness leading Skyler to break down last year. Alas, only some. It is seriously the one thing I hate about this fandom.
> 
> I going to love to see Walt's downfall this in this final half season. Heisenberg can't win forever. All that's left is Walt's reprehensible decisions.
> 
> Oh god. I'm so excited. :boogie


I find that the Breaking Bad fandom varies by segment of the internet. While the sites that attract a broad swath of the fandom, like Facebook, are full of Skyler hate, other progressive niche sites are different. For instance, Skyler haters are in the distinct minority in the AV Club comment threads.

Yes, Breaking Bad should be fantastic tonight. I've been pretty obsessed over it all summer.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> *Spoilers*
> 
> Since Vince Gilligan is a lover of foreshadowing, i think a lot of people are going to die, and Walt for sure is going to die. If you watch the scene in season 5 where Walt and Flynn are watching Scarface, Walt says, "Wow, everyone dies in this movie." At least that's my two cents.
> 
> *End Spoilers*


I was just telling my brother this as we were watching that scene a couple hours ago.

This is going to be awesome.

I was wondering if in the first part of season five, the color pink was foreshadowing something happening to Holly...? Man, I should've spent today catching up on season 5. It's been a few months.

Also, **** Skyler. Sorry, but I can't ever support a character who's a cheater, don't care what her excuses are. She had her eye on him the moment she came back to work, before Holly was born.

And who doesn't love to root for the bad guy/s, especially when they're this well-written? We all know Walter's not going to stay at the top forever. I love Gilligan's eye for detail in the entire series, even the subtle shift in Walter's wardrobe, going from muted colors, mostly khaki, to all dark colors and black.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone know of a good place where a stream will be available? Sorry,I live in NZ and I think they are showing it here delayed by a couple of hours but we don't have that channel.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Finally it's back!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I'll be watching it. Breaking Bad is the only show I've ever been able to stay interested in. Love everything about it. Love Walt and Jesse; can't stand Skylar.
> 
> Can't wait for it. :3


you have yet to say ANYTHING wrong on this forum

too good to be real, so you might be an alias.










I miss Mike already


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, it's on in a few hours. Can't wait 



Michael91 said:


> I agree. I'm always amazed that so many people watch Walt commit murder after murder and cheer, then get upset that Skyler "cheated" on him. In fact, it really wasn't cheating on Walt because the two weren't in a real marriage. Skyler's affair was a move in a power struggle, not a betrayal of her loved one.


it surprises me that so many people cheer for Mike. Honestly, he was more a murderer than Walt. He was still cool though... I think all of the characters are well written on this show. That's one of the reasons I like it so much.


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pacotaco said:


> I was just telling my brother this as we were watching that scene a couple hours ago.
> 
> This is going to be awesome.
> 
> ...


I was listening to an interview with Gilligan earlier today where he mentioned that the significance for colors with characters has less to do with which colors they are than that they change. It'll be interesting to pay attention to what happens with the colors on Holly.

I can understand that you would hate a character not because there actions are the most despicable, but because they are just the type of actions that get to you the most. However, Walt's that kind of character for me, not Skyler. Just the way Walter interacts with the other characters is infuriating. For instance, in the early seasons he constantly puts Jessie down, then later learns to give out kernels of encouragement in order to manipulate him. To me, that just screams ***hole. I love Walt as a character, but I love to hate him.



Twelve Keyz said:


> it surprises me that so many people cheer for Mike. Honestly, he was more a murderer than Walt. He was still cool though... all of the characters are well written on this show. That's one of the reasons I like it so much.


That's a good point. I never feel the same hate towards Mike that I do towards Walter, despite his own atrocious deeds. It's probably because he seems to generally care about some of the people around him, like Jessie, while Walt just manipulates them. Also it doesn't hurt that Mike always puts down Walt when Walt's full of himself.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

fonz said:


> Anyone know of a good place where a stream will be available? Sorry,I live in NZ and I think they are showing it here delayed by a couple of hours but we don't have that channel.


It's alright,there's plenty of streams popping up on twitter


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> you have yet to say ANYTHING wrong on this forum
> 
> too good to be real, so you might be an alias.


lolwut. Thanks, I think.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I am EXCITE.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I miss Mike already


Me too. Mike was awesome. To me he was essentially an older version of what I imagine Jessie would eventually grow into as he grew older.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Skylar actually seems bearable so far! 

(I don't consider that a spoiler)


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Jesse kind of annoys me, he is a screw up and easily manipulated yet somehow he is written as being more moral than Walt when he's just as bad...and stupid. A lot of things Walt has done was to protect and save Jesse. Walt is obviously no angel but still


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Great episode. The only thing I didn't like was how long that Star Trek bs carried on for. Can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

wait so its back already?


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah. ^


The end of the episode, holy crap. Was not expecting that so soon. :clap


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

That was a great opening episode. I loved it. The end.. oh lord.  I cannot wait for the next ep.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

i didn't expect a badger, skinny pete appearance, but this might be the last time we see them D=.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Poor Walt's always getting punched in the face. 

I don't know. I didn't really like this episode that much. Something felt off, like it wasn't Breaking Bad.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


> Poor Walt's always getting punched in the face.
> 
> I don't know. I didn't really like this episode that much. Something felt off, like it wasn't Breaking Bad.


I thought it was good but I agree, something felt off... I think it's moving a bit faster than usual. Hopefully it's to make room for more interesting stuff.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> *Poor Walt's always getting punched in the face. *
> 
> I don't know. I didn't really like this episode that much. Something felt off, like it wasn't Breaking Bad.


LMAO. Poor Walt.

I enjoyed the episode, but in my opinion, it wasn't quite up to Breaking Bad standard... if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> LMAO. Poor Walt.
> 
> I enjoyed the episode, but in my opinion, it wasn't quite up to Breaking Bad standard... if that makes any sense at all.


I know what you mean. It did go a little better than how i would have done it. Which is Hank running out of the bathroom and shooting Walt in the head.

Also I guess the opening showed that even the public knows about Heisenberg.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

it's gonna start in 30 minutes for me


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

lately I've been finding middle age white women like Skyler to be very attractive


the whole time she had that white skirt/dress on I was biting my lip


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

MY NEW THEORY: Walt's gonna kill Hank


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought it was a pretty okay episode even though it had flaws. Very intriguing wondering what could have happened to Walt and his family that would leave his house like that. I don't know what Walt has to lose by telling Jessie what happened with Mike except maybe that Jessie appeared to be a loose cannon at the moment. They've already done so much bad stuff, and killing Mike was just in the heat of the moment. Mike was never really their friend anyway. I do wonder if the writers/producers are going to throw in the kitchen sink and have Walt tell Jessie about Jane and the kid he poisoned. That would be bad and melodramatic writing, but I wouldn't put it past them because they've made a number of missteps in the past couple seasons.

Jessie throwing the money away was just silly, flat out. The homeowners wouldn't even find it. And why would Walt automatically leap to the conclusion that he's being tailed when "Leaves of Grass" is gone? The confrontation happened a bit too soon, but Dean Norris did a pretty good job as a guy who has just had his mind fvcked.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> I thought it was a pretty okay episode even though it had flaws. Very intriguing wondering what could have happened to Walt and his family that would leave his house like that. I don't know what Walt has to lose by telling Jessie what happened with Mike except maybe that Jessie appeared to be a loose cannon at the moment. They've already done so much bad stuff, and killing Mike was just in the heat of the moment. Mike was never really their friend anyway. I do wonder if the writers/producers are going to throw in the kitchen sink and have Walt tell Jessie about Jane and the kid he poisoned. That would be bad and melodramatic writing, but I wouldn't put it past them because they've made a number of missteps in the past couple seasons.
> 
> Jessie throwing the money away was just silly, flat out. The homeowners wouldn't even find it. And why would Walt automatically leap to the conclusion that he's being tailed when "Leaves of Grass" is gone? The confrontation happened a bit too soon, but Dean Norris did a pretty good job as a guy who has just had his mind fvcked.


I thought the confrontation happened too early as well. It would have been better if Walt just found the tracking device at the end of the episode. But I guess they have to get as much content in as possible since they're limited to 8 episodes. I hate that AMC splits seasons in half. It really messes with the pacing of the show.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

m


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

One of the overlooked parts of the mid season premier is how desperate Lydia is to get Walt back into cooking. We know that isn't going to happen, and we also know Lydia is no stranger to using brutal tactics to get what she wants. 

This makes me think that Lydia, having failed to convince Walt return (who will soon disappear and adopt a new identity like in the flash forwards) will discover that Jesse also has the ability to perform a cook on his own. Knowing this she will try to recruit Jesse who as we now know is committed to have nothing to do with the meth business. Lydia, having grown impatient will have Jesse kidnapped and forced to cook meth, something similar to what might have happened if Gus left Jesse with the cartel in Mexico. 

This scenario will set the stage for the final act in which Walt will return to rescue Jesse; he recovers the ricin to use on Lydia and buys the M60 for the climax of the season in which he storms some facility taking out who knows how many people to save Jesse. And in regards to Hank I don't think Walt has any interest in poisoning Hank with the ricin or in shooting a bunch of cops and dea agents with an M60 so I think it is a safe bet to think that the ricin and the m60 are meant to be used against some other threat namely Lydia and whatever people she hires.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Most shows that stay on the air long enough end up repeating themselves in one way or another which is fine as long as they execute things in a new way. The whole Jesse wallowing in guilt and self pity though just feels like too much of a rehash of what we've seen before without anything new being brought to it.

That said, the rest of the episode was excellent. I'm glad they addressed the problem of Walt simply walking away from the business deals they made which was one of my main issues with the way season 5A ended. It looks like Lydia's partners are putting pressure on her to get Heisenberg back, which is what I expected what would happen. Confrontation between Mike and Walt was perfect.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> Jessie throwing the money away was just silly, flat out. The homeowners wouldn't even find it.


I don't think he was throwing it away as charity, I think he just wanted to get rid of the money because it was tormenting him to have blood money. They showed shots of the money getting thrown into a cactus bush and also falling down a sewer, which kind of illustrates how he just wants to throw it all away, since he's losing it. I hope he jumps back soon, as I'm not sure I can watch Jesse crying much longer, I think it's good to show he's got a moral compass, but too much of this might become whiny and annoying.



> MY NEW THEORY: Walt's gonna kill Hank


I'm not sure what's gonna happen with Hank, but I don't think Walt will kill him, that's just too predictable. The thing I like about BB is that it always seems to surprise me, it doesn't do predictable. At least I'm hoping it will continue to be unpredictable.

I'm so super curious to see how it leads to Walt's house being trashed like that. He lives in a nice suburban neighborhood, I find it kind of odd how it would become so trashed like that. You don't think an annoyed, nosy neighbor would call the police about people breaking into his house and using his pool as a skating rink?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Another thing is that the final scene really isn't over, so I don't know why the episode ended with cutting it short. That's one of the most pivotal scenes in the whole series, and it should have been allowed to play out and get a resolution on how Hank allows Walt just to walk away. It probably won't be continued in the next episode. 

What do you all think of the "tread lightly" comment? Was that a full-on threat would you say? How will Hank react when he realizes that Walt roped his sister into all this?

Can someone answer a question? Whatever happened to the deal with Declan? I cursorily re-watched the last few episodes yesterday before the premiere, and I don't recall them explaining exactly what happened with the deal with Declan (the guy from Phoenix whom they meet in the desert) where Walt proposed that Declan be his distributor for 35%. Did Declan turn that down, or was that just one cash stream in addition to the Czech Republic deal?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> What do you all think of the "tread lightly" comment? Was that a full-on threat would you say? How will Hank react when he realizes that Walt roped his sister into all this?


It was definitely a veiled threat. Whether or not Walt would actually do anything to Hank is debatable, but right now hes playing off the fact that Hank has no idea what "Heisenberg" is capable of, so hes using that to scare him into stopping his investigation.



IcedOver said:


> Can someone answer a question? Whatever happened to the deal with Declan? I cursorily re-watched the last few episodes yesterday before the premiere, and I don't recall them explaining exactly what happened with the deal with Declan (the guy from Phoenix whom they meet in the desert) where Walt proposed that Declan be his distributor for 35%. Did Declan turn that down, or was that just one cash stream in addition to the Czech Republic deal?


 Declan accepted Walt's deal giving him another cash stream in addition to the Czech Republic deal. Remember Declan originally wanted to pay them $15 million in exchange for methlyamine and the promise that they wouldn't cook blue meth anymore, allowing him to sell his product unchallenged. Walt didn't want to get out of the business though so he made a new deal with Declan, that would allow Mike to get out while still letting Walt continue to cook. If Declan had said no, then Mike and Walt would have still been at odds at that point. Also during the montage in "Gliding Over All" we see Todd leave blue meth in the desert for Declan's men to pick up.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm confused about something. Did Walt let Todd take over the business for him?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I loved the threat Walt gave Hank at the end



gangsta




Jesse used to be my fav character but now I'm realizing that he's just a soft b.i.t.....finish the rest yourself.



giving away all you're money because you feel depressed and guilty? Man up chump....you were a highschool dropout with no job and no where to live before you met up with Walt. Without those millions he might as well be dead because he has no other options.


We all know how it's going to end, Jesse will team up with Hank and agree to testify against Walt for a lighter sentence like the true two faced rat that he is. Hopefully Walt kills him before it happens


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Coincidentally enough after Hank got off the toilet, sh*t has seriously hit the fan. I mean that cold open just drove me insane. I can't wait for episode by episode to come by until everything finally connects together. Obviously no one's future bodes well in the BB universe, but what'll happen to Jesse just bothers me the most. Always in constant turmoil. The most tragic character on there.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> Coincidentally enough after Hank got off the toilet, sh*t has seriously hit the fan.


hahahaahaahahaah


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah just watched it... Walt's house. =<

and Saul's front door is open.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

SteinerOfThule said:


> and Saul's front door is open.


huh


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Yeah just watched it... Walt's house. =<
> 
> and Saul's front door is open.





Richard Pawgins said:


> huh


lmao for some reason that was hilarious to me...


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

jesse is torturing to watch.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

ManuelVinn said:


> jesse is torturing to watch.


The new episode made me love his character even more.

I just wanna :squeeze the poor guy.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> The new episode made me love his character even more.
> 
> I just wanna :squeeze the poor guy.


Walt needs to kill him and get it over with.

Jesse used to be my fav character because I could relate to him the most, now he's just an annoying wimp


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Walt needs to kill him and get it over with.
> 
> Jesse used to be my fav character because I could relate to him the most, now he's just an annoying wimp


i don't even remember the last episodes i watched them a long time ago but didn't he just see a little kid get killed cuz of what they were doing.. i think he can be excused for turning into a *****


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Walt needs to kill him and get it over with.
> 
> Jesse used to be my fav character because I could relate to him the most, now he's just an annoying wimp


No... Jesse just.. I don't know. I know he's no angel, but he has a good heart.

Walt, on the other hand.. Well, I'm just happy he got punched in the face.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> No... Jesse just.. I don't know. I know he's no angel, but he has a good heart.
> 
> Walt, on the other hand.. Well, I'm just happy he got punched in the face.


boo hoo, he sold illegal drugs, killed people and made millions

its too late for that sensitive regretful s***, man up


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i don't even remember the last episodes i watched them a long time ago but didn't he just see a little kid get killed cuz of what they were doing.. i think he can be excused for turning into a *****


Yeah, they shot that kid on his dirtbike. Walt pretty much condoned whats-his-face for doing it. ugh.



Richard Pawgins said:


> boo hoo, he sold illegal drugs, killed people and made millions
> 
> its too late for that sensitive regretful s***, man up


Well, forgive me for having empathy for him. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Does this show promote drug trafficking?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Does this show promote drug trafficking?


I tried to cook up some meth after I started watching it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> I tried to cook up some meth after I started watching it


Well, I heard it ruins the house and that hazmat people have to come in and clean.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Does this show promote drug trafficking?


Quite the contrary.

I wouldn't say it promotes drug trafficking. I mean sure they have a lot of money they have to launder. Yet both of their lives are quite messed up even more and they're losing huge chunks of their humanity. If anything, it lends some insight illustrating how horrible a life it is. At what cost will an endless supply of money yield them happiness? Losing their loved ones, sanity, morality, positive views on life, the safe feeling of not being paranoid. Perhaps money can buy happiness yet it's highly contingent on how that individual comes across said cash. Being proud of your work ethic and acquiring huge heaps of dough in an honest way would be preferable to almost everyone no? That or winning by gambling or winning the lottery...

Everyone has a conscience, are you willing to exchange it to be wealthy yet alone? Cause people around you get hurt, you're constantly looking over your shoulder and double checking almost your every move. It's impossible for someone to be that meticulous 24/7, which is why eventually there's a slip up. A human can only do so much.

That said this violent show is only for entertainment purposes and nothing more. No one should try to read into it too much, it's just illustrating the ramifications of producing and selling meth. I plan to eventually watch the Sapranos, never saw it for some reason, though people tell me it was great. Hm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I hope that is the message being sent. Crime doesn't pay in the long run.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I hope that is the message being sent. Crime doesn't pay in the long run.


sometimes it does


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


> sometimes it does


It eventually doesn't.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It eventually doesn't.


but it does sometimes tho..


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess I didn't watch last season as thoroughly as I thought, or maybe I just don't remember (the last two seasons have been inferior anyway). Who is cooking to supply Lydia and the Czech Republic deal now that Walt is out? It's not Todd, is it?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I hope that is the message being sent. Crime doesn't pay in the long run.


 The show isn't over yet - so we don't know if crime will have paid off for them. It didn't look good with Walt's house being trashed and having Heisenberg written on the wall. Makes me think that maybe his family got killed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

scarpia said:


> The show isn't over yet - so we don't know if crime will have paid off for them. It didn't look good with Walt's house being trashed and having *Heisenberg* written on the wall. Makes me think that maybe his family got killed.


What does a beer company have to do with this show? Do they want some of the profits? :lol


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

ChuckyFinster said:


> No... Jesse just.. I don't know. I know he's no angel, but he has a good heart.
> 
> Walt, on the other hand.. Well, I'm just happy he got punched in the face.


I like jesse, I just wanted to see him happy, but he keeps torturing himself. And throw away the money? If he wanted to be poor and clean he should have never sold drugs in the first place. He would still be humiliated and boycotted by his damn narcissistic parents, I am sure he would be ''happy''. C'mon, look at the people who got killed because of him, they were all in the game of drugs, they knew the risks. The kid got a quick death, and him? his life is miserable, he has nobody in the world. He earned that money. **** it, whatever happened, happened.

He could start college, get a hole new life, throw it in the face of his parents. or buy a money-washing business how saul told him. Start a family, get a life. Wake up jesse.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Am I the only one that really likes Walt?? I want him to be the last person standing... and I want him to get worse and kill some more people and live up to his heisenberg image


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> Am I the only one that really likes Walt?? I want him to be the last person standing... and I want him to get worse and kill some more people and live up to his heisenberg image


I have mixed feeling, I think it's cool that he kicked his old life in the butt, but he is getting too obsessed and lost the sight of what really matters in the end, though he is out now, but for the last season he was being a drug dealer simply because he thought it was cool to be heisenberg.

For what we see in the future scenes is unlikely that his pitch wife will be with him, he ends up alone and playing gangsta, it is kind of sad.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> I guess I didn't watch last season as thoroughly as I thought, or maybe I just don't remember (the last two seasons have been inferior anyway). Who is cooking to supply Lydia and the Czech Republic deal now that Walt is out? It's not Todd, is it?


that's what I'm wondering...


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> Am I the only one that really likes Walt?? I want him to be the last person standing... and I want him to get worse and kill some more people and live up to his heisenberg image


I'm the same #teamwalt

hope he murders everyone including hank and jesse.

Mike learned that it ain't a effing game, don't mess with Heisenberg, s**ts real in the field bruh :yes


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty awesome episode. Wasn't expecting Walter to figure out Hank knew it was him right on the premiere. Glad to see another flash forward in the beginning too.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> I guess I didn't watch last season as thoroughly as I thought, or maybe I just don't remember (the last two seasons have been inferior anyway). Who is cooking to supply Lydia and the Czech Republic deal now that Walt is out? It's not Todd, is it?


It hasn't been revealed yet, but I think we can assume its Todd. The actor who plays him is now listed as a regular cast member for the final 8 episodes even though he didn't appear in the last one. Plus we know he was taking notes and trying to learn from Walt.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'm the same #teamwalt
> 
> hope he murders everyone including hank and jesse.
> 
> Mike learned that it ain't a effing game, don't mess with Heisenberg, s**ts real in the field bruh :yes


Righteous!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The Silent 1 said:


> It hasn't been revealed yet, but I think we can assume its Todd. The actor who plays him is now listed as a regular cast member for the final 8 episodes even though he didn't appear in the last one. Plus we know he was taking notes and trying to learn from Walt.


Nice detective work. (Not being sarcastic here, that actually didn't occur to me at all. I'm pretty dumb like that when I watch TV shows).

Also the fast that she's whining about 70% purity rates kind of gives it away as well.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Lydia is gorgeous : /


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Lydia is gorgeous : /


She's alright bro..she ain't nothing special but she's cool for a drug dealer


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> She's alright bro..she ain't nothing special but she's cool for a drug dealer


she's cute without the drug dealer label

but that fact that she is a dangerous drug dealer who is responsible for dozens of deaths just makes her sexier to me for some odd reason.

I guess I have issues.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> she's cute without the drug dealer label
> 
> but that fact that she is a dangerous drug dealer who is responsible for dozens of deaths just makes her sexier to me for some odd reason.
> 
> I guess I have issues.


lol i know what u mean...


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

So I'm assuming Walt will eventually go on the run since his home was boarded up in the opening.

And apparently everyone knows about him now judging by his neighbor Carol's reaction when she saw him. Whatever he did has now has him (in)famous and a well known face _(Possibly killing Hank?)_

Maybe Hank gave him time to flee before he announced an indictment?

I'm kinda worried about where is son and newborn daughter are in this situation........it sucks.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn you guys posted a lot since Sunday,now I have to go back and read the last few pages


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

ManuelVinn said:


>


Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> It hasn't been revealed yet, but I think we can assume its Todd. The actor who plays him is now listed as a regular cast member for the final 8 episodes even though he didn't appear in the last one. Plus we know he was taking notes and trying to learn from Walt.


 Dude - SPOILER ALERT messages like that!!!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ManuelVinn said:


> I like jesse, I just wanted to see him happy, but he keeps torturing himself. And throw away the money? If he wanted to be poor and clean he should have never sold drugs in the first place. He would still be humiliated and boycotted by his damn narcissistic parents, I am sure he would be ''happy''. C'mon, look at the people who got killed because of him, they were all in the game of drugs, they knew the risks. The kid got a quick death, and him? his life is miserable, he has nobody in the world. He earned that money. **** it, whatever happened, happened.
> 
> He could start college, get a hole new life, throw it in the face of his parents. or buy a money-washing business how saul told him. Start a family, get a life. Wake up jesse.


 The kid just isn't too bright. Some people are born losers and Jesse is one of them.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

scarpia said:


> The kid just isn't too bright. Some people are born losers and Jesse is one of them.


I love Jesse, but I have to agree with you on that one. The guy is just.. I don't know. Giving the money away to the homeless, that was kind. But just throwing it out the window, when he could have done good with it.. Come on now, Jesse.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael91 said:


> I was listening to an interview with Gilligan earlier today where he mentioned that the significance for colors with characters has less to do with which colors they are than that they change. It'll be interesting to pay attention to what happens with the colors on Holly.
> 
> I can understand that you would hate a character not because there actions are the most despicable, but because they are just the type of actions that get to you the most. However, Walt's that kind of character for me, not Skyler. Just the way Walter interacts with the other characters is infuriating. For instance, in the early seasons he constantly puts Jessie down, then later learns to give out kernels of encouragement in order to manipulate him. To me, that just screams ***hole. I love Walt as a character, but I love to hate him.
> 
> That's a good point. I never feel the same hate towards Mike that I do towards Walter, despite his own atrocious deeds. It's probably because he seems to generally care about some of the people around him, like Jessie, while Walt just manipulates them. Also it doesn't hurt that Mike always puts down Walt when Walt's full of himself.


That's interesting. I love Gilligan's love for the details.

I agree with you on Walt, he indeed treated Jesse pretty badly, like he was still his student or something, instead of a partner. There's this almost perverse joy in Walt's transformation, from when he caused that jerk's car to blow up at the gas station in season 1 to when he makes the decision that he wants the empire of which he felt cheated.

And Mike was like the perfect opposite for Walter. Always keeping him in check when he gets too cocky or self-assured. I'm guessing he did not have to play that role for Gus Fring.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Dude - SPOILER ALERT messages like that!!!


What part of that is a spoiler? When I looked at the credits for the last episode that are shown in the opening, I noticed that the actor who plays Todd is listed as a regular cast member now. Thats not a spoiler, its a detail I noticed watching the episode.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Malek said:


> Thank you for sharing this with us.


your welcome


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> And apparently everyone knows about him now judging by his neighbor Carol's reaction when she saw him.


I think her reaction was of a person who sees a dead man(ghost), would it be that walt manage to convince the cops that he is dead? he fake a dead and move away from his family. skyler had to change her address due to her life becoming public and walt step away to become an international mega boos of drug dealing without residence.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

ManuelVinn said:


> I think her reaction was of a person who sees a dead man(ghost), would it be that walt manage to convince the cops that he is dead? he fake a dead and move away from his family. skyler had to change her address due to her life becoming public and walt step away to become an international mega boos of drug dealing without residence.


It seems so weird that he'd flee though,I thought he'd rather get caught or die. The whole reason he got into this business in the first place was for his family and anything is meaningless without them


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate Walt he's was a pathetic old man with cancer who turned into egomaniac meth cook because that's the only thing he can be the best at. He's also a hypocrite, he keep saying that he's doing that for his family, well at first. He said first that he only need about 800 thousands dollar and now he got more money than enough but still cooking.

Anyway his line is pretty cool though. Always find myself quoting "say my name" and "im the one who knock"


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

the thread title still applies bros.. this is the breaking bad thread all season


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

inb4 spoilers s05e10.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been watching this show nonstop over the past week and finally caught up and saw the latest episode. I can't wait to see how this goes down tonight.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

*spoilers from tonight's episode*

I'm guessing Hank is going to try to strike a deal with Jesse to rat out Walt. My prediction of how it was going to end was holding up until this point. Either that or it's going to get real ugly in that room and Jesse is going to go to Walt about killing Hank, which is what I initially thought.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

so am i gonna be the last to see it? it starts in an hour and a half


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Spoiler

Oh boy, now Walt's got the Nazi's and the DEA after him. What's next. Al Queda.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ @jealousisjelly I live in california too but thank god for satellite dish. No wait for me.


spolier: Everyone on this show is a mess. Even Holly the baby is a mess. Somebody take the bacon away from Walt Jr. and open his eyes are ears to the reality of his family's situation instead of him opening his mouth. I still like Sky even though she's pretty much Heisenberg's counterpart now that she's pitted against Hank and Marie. My heart hurts.

edit: i didn't quote so


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Guess my prediction that Todd was the one who had taken over the cooking was wrong. I feel like tonight's episode is probably going to be the last "set up" episode. Pretty much everyone's cards are out on the table now. The whole family knows whats up (except the kids), Lydia has made her move, and the thing that is going to set everything in motion now is whatever Jesse does.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

lmao bill burr came back!! hahaha

i think i'm starting to like skyler now since she's not a rat

i hate it when the episodes are over!!!!!!!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Didn't really like this latest episode,still,can't wait till the next one


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Man, I need to watch the new season. That's like one of the only shows I've been able to consecutively watch without it getting boring.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

That was a really good episodes; I liked it even better than last week's. It looks like both Hank and Skyler have made critical decisions that I believe spell their doom. Skyler has decided to go in for the money rather than take the cleaner way out and have Walt confess. Hank has decided to try and get Walt himself (through Jesse) rather than admit to the DEA that Walt is Heisenberg. From the flash forwards, we know that Walt isn't in jail, and his solemn demeanor suggests he did not accomplish his goal of leaving behind money for Skyler and the kids (ostensibly to help his family but I believe it's more about claiming victory). Thus, it seems that neither Skyler or Hank accomplish their goals. I expect both of their decisions this episode will blow up in their faces.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

wow, Marie is annoying


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> wow, Marie is annoying


Honestly, I can see where both she and Skyler are coming from. That scene last night between them was earth-shattering. I understand that Marie's upset. I mean, Hank did get shot after all and they are family. When Marie found out about Walt it just wrecked her because not only is he her brother-in-law, but she knows her sister is involved too, and that destroys their bond. Now she too is dead-set on getting Walt before his cancer does. But I also feel for Skyler because she just wants to protect her family, and I don't see what else she could have done. This is her family, her life, and it's not like she could go blabber the truth considering her brother-in-law works for the DEA or else her family and life would be jeopardized (like it's being now). I also feel for her because she knows she can't trust anyone now, and I like that she saw right through Hank when they were at that diner.



ManOfFewWords said:


>


He looks like a thumb...that's wearing clothes.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if anyone will tell Hank that the funds for his rehab came from meth money.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> wow, Marie is annoying


hell yeah. What was that taking away the baby thing about? jesus, that made no sense to me.

And why is hank trying to arrest walt so hard? didn't he liked his family? not even second thoughts on it?

Seriously, that marie is a broken little thing

next episode title: ''confessions''. We can expect jesse trowing all out


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Despite (or perhaps because of) her annoying mood flips, Skyler's actions often surprise me. After all this i should've expected her to stay on Walt's side, it would benefit her as well, and it seems like she has become more risk-taking during the course of the show.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

ManuelVinn said:


> hell yeah. What was that taking away the baby thing about? jesus, that made no sense to me.
> 
> And why is hank trying to arrest walt so hard? didn't he liked his family? not even second thoughts on it?
> 
> Seriously, that marie is a broken little thing


Walt's family is in serious danger. Look what Lydia and Todd did. Skylar should stash away a couple of million and then turn Walt in, then go into witness protection with the rest of the family.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with the sentiments of some people that the Jesse character has become useless. All this moping is so annoying. He's already been through this. It's poor show planning.

Favorite line from this episode: "I'll send _you_ to Belize!"

I guess they're trying to make it plausible why Hank wouldn't immediately arrest Walt. But they're a hop, skip and a jump from the Mexican border.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

walt and hank are gonna reluctantly team up to try to stop the nazis and walt's whole family is gonna die and the show is gonna end with him fully turning into heisenburg!! 

or maybe they'll get together after his family gets killed...


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

With the title of the next episode being "Confessions" I think that this isn't about Jesse talking so much as it is about Walt confessing to Jesse what he's done and this might be what pushes Jesse to actually talk to Hank. Jesse will probably get himself immunity in exchange for spilling the beans on everything.

With Jesse now completely alienated from Walt, I think the writers are setting this up where Walt rescues Jesse from the neo-nazis to try and bring the two back together.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Gavroche said:


> With the title of the next episode being "Confessions" I think that this isn't about Jesse talking so much as it is about Walt confessing to Jesse what he's done and this might be what pushes Jesse to actually talk to Hank. Jesse will probably get himself immunity in exchange for spilling the beans on everything.
> 
> With Jesse now completely alienated from Walt, I think the writers are setting this up where Walt rescues Jesse from the neo-nazis to try and bring the two back together.


i hope not! but u might be right... i always liked jesse but if he turns into a snitch ***** that's that **** i don't like!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Latest from Breaking Bad. Spoiler alert!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Latest from Breaking Bad. Spoiler alert!


lmao i used to love that show!... i wish they still showed re-runs


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Love Breaking Bad just saying..
Also if you pay attention the title of the last episode is Felina which are abbreviations for Iron(Fe),Lithium(Li) and Sodium(Na). Iron refers to blood ,Lithium refers to Meth and Sodium refers to Tears. So basically name of last episode is Blood,Meth and Tears. Really clever by Vince Gilligan.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

mohit9206 said:


> Love Breaking Bad just saying..
> Also if you pay attention the title of the last episode is Felina which are abbreviations for Iron(Fe),Lithium(Li) and Sodium(Na). Iron refers to blood ,Lithium refers to Meth and Sodium refers to Tears. So basically name of last episode is Blood,Meth and Tears. Really clever by Vince Gilligan.


goddamn ur a genius!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

*Breaking Bad Episode: "Confessions"*

Season 5, Episode 11
Episode Synopsis: Jesse decides to make a change; Walt and Skyler face an unexpected demand.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My favorite moment of the series so far...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Look what I found:









Can someone please send this to Walt/Bryan or whoever:


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cmed said:


> My favorite moment of the series so far...


lmao... the good old days!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahah

but i'm not on twitter so i can't do it...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

cmed said:


> My favorite moment of the series so far...


It may shock you to know that they did it with just one take.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is how the show ends...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> It may shock you to know that they did it with just one take.


That is shocking. I was curious if that was intentional or it just happened and they went with it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

cmed said:


> That is shocking. I was curious if that was intentional or it just happened and they went with it.


Here it is ...


----------



## dburger (Aug 22, 2013)

I just changed my ringtone to the "I am the danger!" speech


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

he was funny on king of queens too


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> he was funny on king of queens too


How about Seinfeld ... 




Surprising how many characters in Seinfeld crossed over to BB ...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

lmao damn that dude is funny im about to download all the malcolm in the middle seasons just for him...

that's pretty cool i didn't even know about all those people on seinfeld i never really watched it but cool!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Check out how the cousins and how they got into the show...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Check out how the cousins and how they got into the show...


those guys were ****in bad jack!... do u know some more good behind the scenes stuff that's on youtube??


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> those guys were ****in bad jack!... do u know some more good behind the scenes stuff that's on youtube??


Yeah, a search on YouTube will turn up plenty.






How about the gag reels ...






The AMC YouTube channel seems to have a couple of original Saul Goodman videos. Seems like they are setting him up for a spin-off...






http://www.youtube.com/user/amc/videos


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

hahahahahaha those gag reels were the funniest **** i've seen in a while.... them being all serious then just breaking out laughing hahahahaha... allergic to tacos, the old guy in the wheelchair laughing

i think season 2 was the best one tho
bryan cranston crying in pain, do u think this will really work? who messes with the blowfish jeff?... lmao a dick watergun? brilliant!

i couldn't find season 1 tho.. i guess there isn't one?

those better call sauls are really funny too


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


>


That is funny :boogie


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i got a feeling the ****s gonna get real tonight an it's gonna be all action the rest of the way


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


mexico... alls I'm sayin'


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

probably offline said:


> mexico... alls I'm sayin'


u kinda look like the girl that OD'ed on the show


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I need some serious **** to go down this episode.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Something strange is going on. Watch this to the end ...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just finished watching, I have no idea what just happened. :? What did Jesse realize? That Walt poisoned Broc? How did he come to realize that? (Did he actually poison Broc? I was always confused about what happened with that). 

can someone please explain to me what happened at the end...


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Just finished watching, I have no idea what just happened. :? What did Jesse realize? That Walt poisoned Broc? How did he come to realize that? (Did he actually poison Broc? I was always confused about what happened with that).
> 
> can someone please explain to me what happened at the end...


Back in season 4 Walt had Saul call Jesse over to his office so Huell could pickpocket the ricin from him. Then Walt poisoned Brock using the lily of the valley. After Brock became sick Jesse realized the ricin was missing and figured someone must have stolen it and used it on Brock. He confronted Walt who lied and told him that Gus was the one who stole the ricin and poisoned Brock with it in order to turn them against each other. Jesse bought Walt's lie and sided with him which is exactly what Walt wanted. It was all to get Jesse back on his side by making him think Gus stole the ricin and poisoned Brock.

In this episode, Jesse took the weed with him even though Saul told him to leave it, so Saul had Huell pickpocket it from him. When Jesse realized that it was missing he realized that Huell was a good enough pickpocket to take it from him causing him to realize that he had done it before and was the one who had actually stolen the ricin like he originally thought. Jesse had actually figured it out the first time and suspected that Saul and Huell had taken the ricin from him, but Walt talked him out of it and convinced him it was Gus.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> Back in season 4


Thanks for laying it out again , now I remember the details. So Jesse is pissed because he realized that Walt lied to him and was manipulating him, right.. I don't know why I'm feeling so dumb about this right now, I guess because it was such a huge reaction from Jesse and I got thrown off. lol.

it certainly is really tense now, that Jesse is against Walt. I can't wait until next week.

Also, I loved the "confession" that Walt came up with to threaten Hank with, 'twas genius. :b


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

awwwwww shiiiiiit here we go!!! **** yeah!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Jesse going batsh*t crazy - love it


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Claudia87 said:


> I need some serious **** to go down this episode.


was that **** serious enough for yo ***?!! wooooooh i'm pumped up right now!


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Love Jesse. 

Can't wait for Walt to die die die :boogie


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

,


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy sheize! Just done watching the latest. Heiseberg is just pure evil!!
Aaron paul is so good!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

lmao a little sick?! he also convinced him gus did it so they had to kill him and had jesse kill gale... and there were no kids in the house

plus everything else

but i still love u walt!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

*Breaking Bad Episode: "Rabid Dog"*
Season 5, Episode 12
*Episode Synopsis:* An unusual strategy starts to pay off, while plans are set in motion that could bring major change. Original Air Date: Sep 1, 2013

so jesse's the rabid dog?

and it's on with hank too! and maybe the nazis.. the anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ok I have to say Jesse's reaction was a bit over the top. I get that he would be upset but the things he did in this episode seemed out of character.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ok I have to say Jesse's reaction was a bit over the top. I get that he would be upset but the things he did in this episode seemed out of character.


he reached his breaking point


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ok I have to say Jesse's reaction was a bit over the top. I get that he would be upset but the things he did in this episode seemed out of character.


*spoilers* (Don't read if you haven't seen s5 ep11)

Well based on all the things he went through. Also the fact that a child almost died because of his mentor, that would unsettle anyone. His girlfriend's other son already died, would Jessie in all good conscience allow something like that to just go unnoticed? He is obligated to seek justice for her other son. He's quite tired of feeling like an expendable pawn left out of the loop of Walt's plans, also his suspicions of Mike's disappearance was more or less confirmed. Even if Walt claims they were done in the best intentions for Jesse's well being, it won't change the fact he constantly lied, manipulated, and went behind his back. They started out as partners, yet they are far from that now.

I don't know why but I burst out laughing when he was grunting angrily and dousing Walt's house in gasoline.

Please Jesse... Don't die... :blank


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Malek said:


> *spoilers* (Don't read if you haven't seen s5 ep11)
> 
> Well based on all the things he went through. Also the fact that a child almost died because of his mentor, that would unsettle anyone. His girlfriend's other son already died, would Jessie in all good conscience allow something like that to just go unnoticed? He is obligated to seek justice for her other son. He's quite tired of feeling like an expendable pawn left out of the loop of Walt's plans, also his suspicions of Mike's disappearance was more or less confirmed. Even if Walt claims they were done in the best intentions for Jesse's well being, it won't change the fact he constantly lied, manipulated, and went behind his back. They started out as partners, yet they are far from that now.
> 
> ...


true, but it still seems strange to me. Burning Walt's house down means potentially harming his family... which usually isn't Jesse's way of doing things (since he's supposedly the one with a good conscience). I mean yeah, he's reckless at times but I would expect him to go after Walt specifically.

I also feel like they shouldn't have included the hug scene and Jesse dousing Walt's house in the same episode. It's like a total 180 and kind of messes with the mood. I dunno, just seemed like an unnatural progression to me. They could have ended the episode with Jesse's realization about the ricin. Then again there's only 5 episodes left!  I know I'm nitpicking but I guess I have high expectations of this show after how much it's delivered in the past.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

You're right, things seem to be escalating at a much faster pace because of the small time table of only a few more episodes. :|


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> true, but it still seems strange to me. Burning Walt's house down means potentially harming his family... which usually isn't Jesse's way of doing things (since he's supposedly the one with a good conscience). I mean yeah, he's reckless at times but I would expect him to go after Walt specifically.


well maybe his conscience does stop him from doing it... they don't show him light it and the previews for next week showed walt walking down the hallway

and it wasn't burned in the beginning of the first episode when he goes back there was it? i don't remember


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty tense episode but of course it had a poor "kitchen sink" plotting moment just like Hank's toilet realization -- Jesse's moment of clarity regarding the cigarette. I liked the frozen gun. The "family dinner" was pretty enjoyable to watch, but if I were writing it, I would have had Hank dial down the machismo and the scowling and try to ask Walt why this happened, how someone whom he has known for years and had accepted into his family could have turned into this. I don't quite know what Walt's "confession" accomplished other than to piss off Hank more; Hank will never show this to anyone and should Walt ever repeat it, he has no evidence to back it up.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> Pretty tense episode but of course it had a poor "kitchen sink" plotting moment just like Hank's toilet realization -- Jesse's moment of clarity regarding the cigarette. I liked the frozen gun. The "family dinner" was pretty enjoyable to watch, but if I were writing it, I would have had Hank dial down the machismo and the scowling and try to ask Walt why this happened, how someone whom he has known for years and had accepted into his family could have turned into this. I don't quite know what Walt's "confession" accomplished other than to piss off Hank more; Hank will never show this to anyone and should Walt ever repeat it, he has no evidence to back it up.


The "confession" is great. It will be Walt's story IF Hank exposes him. Especially since Hank got all that money for his medical expenses from Walts drug money. I KNEW that would come back to bite him.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Twelve Keyz said:


> true, but it still seems strange to me. Burning Walt's house down means potentially harming his family... which usually isn't Jesse's way of doing things.


The flash-forwards reveal that it hasn't burned to the ground, so presumably Walt stops him from torching the place - or maybe Jesse comes to his senses.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish walter junior were there when jess arrived.
What about walter's daughter?

jesse went nut's


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Season 1 - excellent, season 2 to 4 somewhat dull. 
The chemistry is unrealistic:
- Walt would be a chemical engineer, not a chemist
-carrying around a highly sensitive to shock primary explosive would be very stupid
-mercury fulminate is a strange choice given how poisonous mercury is

I hope season 5 focuses on GrayMatter and Walt W. finally kills Gretchen/the other employees. Also hopefully his retarded addict assistant is killed off as soon as possible.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like we have an Old Yeller situation now. And they even paid tribute to Babylon 5 - another one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor ol' Walt Jr. So clueless.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Lol. I think I need to send you on a trip to Belize for that one.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

great episode. :yes And I think I'm 100% on Walt's side now.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Spoilers



















Oh man..... not looking good for Hank and Gomey. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Oh man..... not looking good for Hank and Gomey. Can't wait for next week.


*possible spoilers*

yeah, I'm thinking Gomez is gonna die. There has to be at least one casualty after that shootout.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome episode,people may have complained about the quality of the season so far,but it will peak for the final few episodes which will be some of the best in the entire series


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoilers*

Don't really know why it had to end mid shootout though, surely Hank is not going to survive. May as well have had Hank and Gomez die, and Jesse freaking out in the car. What an episode though, right from when Walt left the carwash until the ending was crazy. I just really hope Hank doesn't somehow survive.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes,Hank got out of jail once before with the cousins in the carpark,surely he can't be so lucky again


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

DEEZAM!! somebodys gotta die.. who do u thinks not gonna make it out of that gunfight??


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

That was just an average episode. Not surprisingly, the storytelling is getting a bit sloppy as they're trying to wrap up these things. The scene where Walt argues with Jesse over the phone as he drives into the desert wasn't very well written or directed and the music was distracting. For a guy who has all the angles down, it's unrealistic that he couldn't believe that Jesse had rolled on him. I guess Todd is really heeding Walt's advice and "applying himself".

It is interesting how you still pull for Walt, even against Jesse and Hank, the latter of whom who has done nothing wrong the whole series, even though Walt has done so many awful things.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> That was just an average episode. Not surprisingly, the storytelling is getting a bit sloppy as they're trying to wrap up these things. The scene where Walt argues with Jesse over the phone as he drives into the desert wasn't very well written or directed and the music was distracting. For a guy who has all the angles down, it's unrealistic that he couldn't believe that Jesse had rolled on him. I guess Todd is really heeding Walt's advice and "applying himself".
> 
> It is interesting how you still pull for Walt, even against Jesse and Hank, the latter of whom who has done nothing wrong the whole series, even though Walt has done so many awful things.


 i always want the bad guy to win... well i don't really consider him bad he's a good dude


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

It was a super tense episode, I really liked it. I'm glad they cut it where they did though. If they cut it after showing Hank or Gomez die, then it would have killed the tension and we wouldn't be so impatient for the next ep. I'm actually not so sure that I want Hank to die just yet. it would be an unsatisfying end to Hank for me.. And then if Hank dies, what would stop them from killing Jesse right then and there too? Too many important deaths too soon. I predict only Gomez will die. 

Though, kinda was funny how there were like 6 guys all aiming directly at Hank, with better guns, and the shoot-out lasted quite a long time with Hank not getting hit at all. lol. 

Anyone think that Lydia and the guys are going to try to threaten or force Walt to go back to cooking for them? I don't see any other reason why they'd want to protect him so much, surely not just for the promised "one cook".


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i think walt's gonna get out of the car and save jesse the other two are gonna die


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> i always want the bad guy to win... well i don't really consider him bad he's a good dude


he actually isn't all that evil when you think about it. The worst thing he did was probably when he let Jane die. Everything else was about self-preservation or saving someone he cared about. Even in that last scene, he was telling those guys not to shoot.



IcedOver said:


> That was just an average episode. Not surprisingly, the storytelling is getting a bit sloppy as they're trying to wrap up these things. The scene where Walt argues with Jesse over the phone as he drives into the desert wasn't very well written or directed and the music was distracting. For a guy who has all the angles down, it's unrealistic that he couldn't believe that Jesse had rolled on him. I guess Todd is really heeding Walt's advice and "applying himself".
> 
> It is interesting how you still pull for Walt, even against Jesse and Hank, the latter of whom who has done nothing wrong the whole series, even though Walt has done so many awful things.


Well Jesse usually acts without thinking so I thought it was pretty believable for Walt to underestimate him like that.

I liked Jesse before but he's kind of a ***** now.


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

team walt forever.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nearing the end, yet seems like there's still so much story left and loose ends to tie.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

It sure does seem like Hank is going to die. If he dies this way, it wouldnt be satisfying as I'd hoped it would be. 

On the other hand, it would be difficult to justify a situation where he comes out of the shootout alive.

Gomey is gone for sures.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Somebody's got ta die
If I go, you got ta go
Somebody's got to die
Let the gunshots blow
Somebody's got to die
Nobody got ta know
That I killed yo *** in the mist, kid


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

jealousisjelly said:


> i think walt's gonna get out of the car and save jesse the other two are gonna die


Save Jesse? Why? He wanted Jesse dead BEFORE he found out Jesse was a rat. Now I think he will kill Jesse himself. After the nazi guys kill Hank and Gomey. I think he was buying the gun in the flash forward scenes to kill the nazis - to get them back for killing Hank. It was really uncool for Hank to be gloating after catching Walt.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Save Jesse? Why? He wanted Jesse dead BEFORE he found out Jesse was a rat. Now I think he will kill Jesse himself. After the nazi guys kill Hank and Gomey. I think he was buying the gun in tye flash forward scenes to kill the nazis - to get them back for killing Hank. It was really uncool for Hank to be gloating after catching Walt.


cuz he has a good heart!... like he was saying jesse is family he wanted it to be quick and painless he doesn't wanna see jesse die in front of him

i really just though that cuz jesse was in the car out of the action and i thought the other two would be dead and by the time they find jesse, walt would be out of the car and stop it


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> cuz he has a good heart!... like he was saying jesse is family he wanted it to be quick and painless he doesn't wanna see jesse die in front of him
> 
> i really just though that cuz jesse was in the car out of the action and i thought the other two would be dead and by the time they find jesse, walt would be out of the car and stop it


I actually felt really bad for Walt this episode (and this is coming from someone who is not especially fond of the guy).

But I don't really see him jumping up to save Jesse at this point. :blank


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I actually felt really bad for Walt this episode (and this is coming from someone who is not especially fond of the guy).
> 
> But I don't really see him jumping up to save Jesse at this point. :blank


i'll bet u 3 dollars and 31 cents he saves jesse


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i'll bet u 3 dollars and 31 cents he saves jesse


The only reason he tried to call it off is because Hank was there. I think if it was _only_ Jesse, he would've told Todd's uncle to hurry up and get there.

But that's just my take on it. You may very well be correct. I'd rather not bet on something I'm not 100% sure about. heh.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> The only reason he tried to call it off is because Hank was there. I think if it was _only_ Jesse, he would've told Todd's uncle to hurry up and get there.
> 
> But that's just my take on it. You may very well be correct. I'd rather not bet on something I'm not 100% sure about. heh.


nooooo walt is a stand up dude!!.. he loves jesse but he had to pick between his familys safety and jesse.... but he doesn't _want_ him to die....


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I want no less then 5 dead bodies on sunday.

If Spoilers are correct then both Jesse and Hank will survive the shooting. _(hope they're wrong tho)_

So Gomez will probably die...........possibly Todd also. _(in order for something tragic later on down the line to happen....craziest seen in the series if spoilers are indeed true)_

Death of a cop = Hank forced to share his findings with the rest of the department = Nationwide manhunt for Walt = scene where the neighbor Carol is surprised and drops her groceries when Walt returns to his home.

Will keep the rest to myself. I sooooo hope what I read wasn't true though.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

What's the bet the next episode doesn't start at the desert? They'll go forward in time for a while showing one of the parties involved still alive,then flash back and show what happened in the gunfight.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

fonz said:


> What's the bet the next episode doesn't start at the desert? They'll go forward in time for a while showing one of the parties involved still alive,then flash back and show what happened in the gunfight.


Walt's gonna save jesse.. $3.31 paypal.... BET


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

jealousisjelly said:


> Walt's gonna save jesse.. $3.31 paypal.... BET


Would if I had paypal


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

fonz said:


> Would if I had paypal


$3.31 in change then


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

someone please take my bet i got a card to order something online and i have 3.31 leftover and its kind of annoying me...


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The episode tonight surely has to be when:

*S*** GETS REAL*

(For serious this time)

I heard Vince Gillian says its his favorite of the entire series.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope hank dies. I don't get why he wants so hard to destroy walt. He never really liked walt


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ManuelVinn said:


> I hope hank dies. I don't get why he wants so hard to destroy walt. He never really liked walt


**** hank **** skyler **** walt jr **** errbody except walt


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

F**k man,mindblowing episode tonight. One of the best ever


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

That was RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG **** got real


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> **** hank **** skyler **** walt jr **** errbody except walt


This lol. **** em.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Holy ****.......:shock


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably the best episode of the series. Its too bad a lot of people probably aren't going to get the purpose of Walt's last phone call to Skylar, I already see people on other sites misinterpreting the point.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

The Silent 1 said:


> Probably the best episode of the series. Its too bad a lot of people probably aren't going to get the purpose of Walt's last phone call to Skylar, I already see people on other sites misinterpreting the point.


It did seem weird the words he chose to use. I hope for Walt's sake you're right.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> It did seem weird the words he chose to use. I hope for Walt's sake you're right.


I think he took the baby as a spur of the moment last minute effort to hold on to one piece of his family. But once Hollie started calling for her mom, he changed his mind. That phone call to Skylar was over the top even for Walt, at one point he even said that he had previously told Skylar what would happen if she ever crossed him which never actually happened.

He knew that Skylar would go to the police, but to do that she would have to turn herself in for laundering Walt's money. By making the call, he makes it seem like he's been threatening her this whole time which gets her off the hook because he knows the cops are listening. Thats why he cries afterwards and then immediately drops off Hollie before leaving town.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

The Silent 1 said:


> I think he took the baby as a spur of the moment last minute effort to hold on to one piece of his family. But once Hollie started calling for her mom, he changed his mind. That phone call to Skylar was over the top even for Walt, at one point he even told said that he had previously told Skylar what would happen if she ever crossed him which never actually happened.
> 
> He knew that Skylar would go to the police, but to do that she would have to turn herself in for laundering Walt's money. By making the call, he makes it seem like he's been threatening her this whole time which gets her off the hook because he knows the cops are listening. Thats why he cries afterwards and then immediately drops off Hollie before leaving town.


Yeah that makes sense. Wow, I can't believe how good this show is.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You guys, Hank is with his minerals now. Ashes to ashes, mica dust to mica dust.

Namaste.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Perkins said:


> You guys, Hank is with his minerals now. Ashes to ashes, mica dust to mica dust.
> 
> Namaste.


lmao!!!

i told u guys walts a good dude


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

u guys coulda got $3.31... missed opportunity!!!!!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

jealousisjelly said:


> u guys coulda got $3.31... missed opportunity!!!!!


You could still turn out to be right,Walt might come out of hiding out of guilt to save Jesse cos the Nazis will probably want to kill him after he does a couple of cooks


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

fonz said:


> You could still turn out to be right,Walt might come out of hiding out of guilt to save Jesse cos the Nazis will probably want to kill him after he does a couple of cooks


now that u mention it i think he still might save him if he has the chance...
he was just pissed at the time cuz he just saw hank get killed an he figured jesse called him so he was blaming it on jesse


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The subreddits are fun to read/view.

Look at Walt's reflection:










Walt's pants from S01E01 are back:










They both lost their brothers:


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ and he had every reason to cry after what happened to him that day.

I'm soooo glad Jesse's rat *** is finally getting his tho.

Jesse is a perfect example of what happens when you tell on your friends guys, pay attention. I always knew Vince Gilligan was a standup dude and wouldn't tolerate snitching. I used to LOVE Jessie, he was my fav character but he was immediately dead to me the moment he started cooperating with the cops.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Richard Pawgins said:


> ^^ and he had every reason to cry after what happened to him that day.


To be fair, no one had an A1 day today.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

RIP Hank and Gomie
























PSYCHE **** da police!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Perkins said:


> To be fair, no one had an A1 day today.


lmao



Richard Pawgins said:


> ^^ and he had every reason to cry after what happened to him that day.
> 
> I'm soooo glad Jesse's rat *** is finally getting his tho.
> 
> Jesse is a perfect example of what happens when you tell on your friends guys, pay attention. I always knew Vince Gilligan was a standup dude and wouldn't tolerate snitching. I used to LOVE Jessie, he was my fav character but he was immediately dead to me the moment he started cooperating with the cops.


oh **** the homies back...i love your anti-snitching views!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

on errthang **** walt jr he marked out


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Poor Hank!! Not that I'm a Hank fan, but he deserved better than that. And Jesse!! nooooooo!!! Even after Hank dies Walt still wants Jesse dead? ugh! 

"Mr. White, he's the devil!" 

Jesse was so right about that!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This episode was the most emotionally draining thing. I literally teared up multiple times. I swear Vince Gilligan will be responsible for my death.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that was probably the best episode of a tv show I think I've watched. VG did say it would be the best of the last three iirc, and I just can't see how the last two could top that. Parts of it were actually hard to watch, just to see everything spiraling downwards for most of the characters is very depressing. I must be one of the few that still sympathises with Walt, I mean he did everything he possibly could to stop Hank getting killed yet no one will probably ever find out. He still cares deeply about the family. What made me even more depressed is the fact we only have two eps to go


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Such a great episode.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> They both lost their brothers:


yeah, I like all the references to past episodes. Noticed these ones too?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoiler Alert














OMG!!!! WTF!!!! HANK.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




He was my favorite character. 


Also, those reference images posted by MOFW and Twelve are great.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Eh, that was okay, but I think it just got too heavy handed. Walt turning _so_ bad as to kidnap his own kid, threaten his wife and torture her with ideas of her brother being killed just didn't feel right, like the writers were forcing things (although they at least realistically turned it back when he left the kid). The "kitchen sink" plotting continues with Walt revealing the Jane thing. Anybody agree? Also, why do Jack and Company have to keep cooking with all that cash? They could just skip to a beach in South America.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> _snip_


lol, first thing I thought of when I saw that scene. I wasn't sure if that one was intentional or not.



IcedOver said:


> Eh, that was okay, but I think it just got too heavy handed. Walt turning _so_ bad as to kidnap his own kid, threaten his wife and torture her with ideas of her brother being killed just didn't feel right, like the writers were forcing things (although they at least realistically turned it back when he left the kid.


Didn't Walt do that to take responsibility for everything that happened? I think he knew the cops were listening and he was just trying to clear Skyler's name. The reason some people might have missed that is because of how much it contrasted with what he said to Jesse. Smart move by the writers IMO.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^^I guess that's possible; I'll have to rewatch it. 

I'm glad that two episodes remain instead of just one because getting Walt to the point where he is in the "present" time of the show in one episode would cause it to be too overstuffed. Very intriguing wondering what's going to happen and why he is back in town.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

man what an episode.

“Whatever you think's supposed to happen, I’m telling you the exact reverse opposite of that is going to happen" 

Indeed  captured by neo Nazi scum and made into their meth cooking pet. someone save Jessie plz.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If I came home and my father told me he had 11million and we had to leave now I'd be out!

Flynn's been too spoiled with all those breakfasts.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jenlewis/if-walter-jr-from-breaking-bad-had-instagram


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Didn't Walt do that to take responsibility for everything that happened? I think he knew the cops were listening and he was just trying to clear Skyler's name. The reason some people might have missed that is because of how much it contrasted with what he said to Jesse. Smart move by the writers IMO.


Yeah, the only way that scene makes any sense is if Walt was knew the police were listening.

-He mentions that he threatened to harm Skylar in the past which never happened.
-He takes credit for Hank's death, even though he didn't kill him and actually feels remorse about it.
-He blasts Skylar for telling Jr. about his business even though he knows that Marie made her do that.
-It wouldn't make sense for Walt to call her, implicate himself in various crimes and then immediately leave Holly at the fire station before leaving town.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I still feel drained after watching that episode. 
I kind of wish that at least one character would get an ending that isn't tragic. I hope Jessie somehow gets out of the mess he's in. 
There was almost always a part of me that sympathized with Walt (and even liked him in the beginning) but not anymore. He's an egomaniac and can't accept consequences of his actions. If he had never left that stupid book out in the open, Hank would've never been on to him in the first place. If he hadn't put the hit out on Jesse, those neo nazi guys wouldn't have been around to kill Hank. And if he hadn't resorted to poisoning Brock(and I think there's probably a real possibility that that that could've killed him) Jessie wouldn't have been angry with him. I hate that he seemed to place the blame for Hank's death solely on Jessie and was just going to stand there and watch while those psychopaths put a bullet in Jessie's head. He made it even worse by admitting he let Jane die.
The writers succeeded in transforming the protagonist into the antagonist.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

flynn it's a pusssy

I am in walt' team now


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> on errthang **** walt jr he marked out


yeah, i didn't like that shaaat.....

_"h, h, h, hello, 911, my,my,my father attacked my mother with a knife"_

wtf? she was the one who attacked him fool. I literally screamed out _"WHAT THE F***"_ at the top of my lungs during that scene.

Everything he did was for those ungrateful *******s.....if they had of flipped on me like that I would have said eff family too.

:no

It's a shame Hank had to die, seeing that he did absolutely nothing wrong and was just being a good cop his entire life, but i guess thats the risk u take when you accept that badge and gun.

# Team Walt


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> yeah, i didn't like that shaaat.....
> 
> _"h, h, h, hello, 911, my,my,my father attacked my mother with a knife"_
> 
> ...


+1 brother


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> yeah, I like all the references to past episodes. Noticed these ones too?


if Walts life is mirroring Gus's then is it safe to say he'll get half his face blown off?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> yeah, i didn't like that shaaat.....
> 
> _"h, h, h, hello, 911, my,my,my father attacked my mother with a knife"_
> 
> ...





ManuelVinn said:


> flynn it's a pusssy
> 
> I am in walt' team now





Incompl said:


> If I came home and my father told me he had 11million and we had to leave now I'd be out!
> 
> Flynn's been too spoiled with all those breakfasts.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jenlewis/if-walter-jr-from-breaking-bad-had-instagram





nml said:


> man what an episode.
> 
> "Whatever you think's supposed to happen, I'm telling you the exact reverse opposite of that is going to happen"
> 
> Indeed  captured by neo Nazi scum and made into their meth cooking pet. someone save Jessie plz.





Perkins said:


> You guys, Hank is with his minerals now. Ashes to ashes, mica dust to mica dust.
> 
> Namaste.


lmao funny people up in here


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> ^^I guess that's possible; I'll have to rewatch it.


that _is_ what happened


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Poem that inspired last night's BB episode:

“Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert. Near them, on the sand,
Half sunk, a shattered visage lies.” 

Duuuuude. It's about Walt. The moment Hank dies, he falls on the floor crying because he knows he lost everything in that moment. 


Who thinks/knows Walt knew people were listening to his and Skyler's phone conversation? Did he do it so that they wouldn't think she was associated with the death of Hank and the drug dealing?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Everything he ultimately did in this entire series was for his family.

Now Hank is dead, and his wife and son pretty much disowned him. Cops are looking for him etc....That 11 million in that barrel was ultimately supposed to be for his family and there's pretty much no way they'll be able to get it now. Maybe Saul can set up some kind of hidden account for his daughter or something, I dunno.

If his family can't get the money and it stays with him _(whereever he's going)_ then it kinda makes everything he's done these past 5 seasons pretty much meaningless.

In the end this is all Jesse's fault for being an emotional trainwreck and acting irrationally _(and a little bit of Walts fault for being stupid enough to keep that book Gale gave him)_


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah. I'm pretty sure Walt knew the police were listening, or at least he suspected it enough to believe that that was most likely the case. I loved the scene btw, it was bittersweet, and shows Walt's continued willingness to save his family (which was always his intention and basically at the core of his actions throughout the whole series, after-all).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Everything he ultimately did in this entire series was for his family.
> 
> Now Hank is dead, and his wife and son pretty much disowned him. Cops are looking for him etc....That 11 million in that barrel was ultimately supposed to be for his family and there's pretty much no way they'll be able to get it now. Maybe Saul can set up some kind of hidden account for his daughter or something, I dunno.
> 
> ...


Really? I think this is all Walter's fault for letting the desire to be powerful get to him. Had he not manipulated Jesse through Brock, none of this would have happened. He's basically the reason why Jesse went berserk, which I think is completely warranted.

I agree with the rest, and I have a feeling Walt's coming back for Jesse. Maybe he'll use the ricin on him?



jon snow said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure Walt knew the police were listening, or at least he suspected it enough to believe that that was most likely the case. I loved the scene btw, it was bittersweet, and shows Walt's continued willingness to save his family (which was always his intention and basically at the core of his actions throughout the whole series, after-all).


:yes


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

jon snow said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure Walt knew the police were listening, or at least he suspected it enough to believe that that was most likely the case. I loved the scene btw, it was bittersweet, and shows Walt's continued willingness to save his family (which was always his intention and basically at the core of his actions throughout the whole series, after-all).


yeah, the language Walt was using didn't sound quite like him really - "that's what happens if you cross me" :sus . it was like him doing his best impression of a tyrannical crook, and at one point Skylar started to play along too.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

The last 2 episodes will be 75 minutes each(including ads)...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the feeling that Walt is going to be alive at the end of the show. And most everyone else - including Walt's family -will be dead. Wouldn't that be a cool tragic ending? Walt started this whole thing so he could provide for his family after he dies and the end result would be the exact opposite. I love tragic endings. You don't see them very often in TV or movies, because people want to see happy endings. I like to be suprised once in a while. That's why I thought the ending of The Mist was great.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

scarpia said:


> I have the feeling that Walt is going to be alive at the end of the show. And most everyone else - including Walt's family -will be dead. Wouldn't that be a cool tragic ending? Walt started this whole thing so he could provide for his family after he dies and the end result would be the exact opposite. I love tragic endings. You don't see them very often in TV or movies, because people want to see happy endings. I like to be suprised once in a while. That's why I thought the ending of The Mist was great.


that would be funny!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

hey Todd makes for a pretty good villain. Also, why didn't Jesse keep running? :doh


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Today's episode was a bit patchy I think,don't know if it justified it's extra 15 minutes. Good to see it win best drama finally at the emmys. Was expecting it to be Mad Men or Homeland again


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

fonz said:


> Today's episode was a bit patchy I think,don't know if it justified it's extra 15 minutes.


it's probably to make up for all the ridiculous commercial breaks


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

what exactly walt felt when he watched that TV show?
what is he going to do?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

ManuelVinn said:


> what exactly walt felt when he watched that TV show?
> what is he going to do?


Walt helped create a billion dollar company and now his former partners are trying to downplay his roll in it while they go on making money. He also learns that Jesse is continuing to make his product without him and that its turning up all over the place. That's two "empires" that he started that have gone on without him like he didn't exist. I think at this point Walt feels like the only thing he has left is his reputation. He's lost his family and has nothing else left to lose at this point, so he's going to go out with a bang somehow.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> hey Todd makes for a pretty good villain. Also, why didn't Jesse keep running? :doh


It's hilarious since his character is such a polar opposite to Landry from Friday Night Lights. It's so hard for me to get use to his evil in Breaking Bad because of it. Watching the small montage after the episode shows just how far we've come over these 5 seasons. It's been a crazy ride, and I have a feeling the finale will be on the same tier of insanity as S3E9 of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm expecting 60 minutes of nonstop shootouts next week


This show >>>> The Wire, Sopranos etc...



It's official


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Finale spoiler:


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Also, why didn't Jesse keep running? :doh


What do you mean? He hit a fence with barb wire on top and they closed in behind him with guns. He couldn't keep going. :?

I found Todd really creepy and sociopathic this episode. The creepy part is i think Todd actually thinks he's a pretty swell guy, he doesn't see how sociopathic he really is. Giving Jesse ice cream, and then shooting his girlfriend in the head. He just seems completely unfazed of himself. I was really shocked by that by the way. I honestly thought they were going to kidnap and threaten to kill her to get him to cook. I was taken aback by the killing. But hey, that's BB, lol.

So excited for the finale. Walt's back. :b I have no idea what he is going to do and I hope the finale doesn't disappoint.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good episode, a real downer. It seemed like they were making Todd out to be an okay kid at base -- foolish, but not that bad. Now they're making him a total psycho. That's kind of spotty plotting, but okay. 

I'm going to fight hard not even to get a glimpse of anything from the final episode. I've been successful so far this season with not looking at any upcoming stuff. A person above mentioned that it'll be 75 minutes with commercials, but I think they should eliminate the commercials for that episode. Anyone else agree?


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

^ you think so? I thought they foreshadowed Todd's development pretty well, what with his creepy, chilling reaction to shooting the kid a season ago.

And I'm starting to lose hope about Jessie escaping and having a happy ending :blank

That's Breaking Bad's harsh moral universe apparently, you don't get away with dancing with the devil (Gale, Mike, Gus).


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I found it funny that Walt was thinking he would be able to hook up with this Vacuum guy, disappear and start a whole new wonderful life. Then he ends up a hermit living in a cabin in the woods, paying thousands of dollars just for an hour of company.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

The Silent 1 said:


> Walt helped create a billion dollar company and now his former partners are trying to downplay his roll in it while they go on making money. He also learns that Jesse is continuing to make his product without him and that its turning up all over the place. That's two "empires" that he started that have gone on without him like he didn't exist. I think at this point Walt feels like the only thing he has left is his reputation. He's lost his family and has nothing else left to lose at this point, so he's going to go out with a bang somehow.


that's pretty much it, I believe. I mean, what is he going to do exactly? kill his ex partner who was on TV? You can see him taking ricen in his old house on one of the fast foward scenes, is he going to poison the guy?

About jesse, I think he is going to live to take care of brok due to his guilt, since he didn't care if he lived or died before. Walt is going to kill tod and his uncle.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Monroee said:


> What do you mean? He hit a fence with barb wire on top and they closed in behind him with guns. He couldn't keep going. :?


They needed him alive to cook so they probably wouldn't shoot him. And even if they did decide to kill him, at least it would be a quick death... better than being tortured and having to watch his girlfriend die. That part surprised me too. I thought they were just going to kidnap her.



Monroee said:


> I found Todd really creepy and sociopathic this episode. The creepy part is i think Todd actually thinks he's a pretty swell guy, he doesn't see how sociopathic he really is. Giving Jesse ice cream, and then shooting his girlfriend in the head. He just seems completely unfazed of himself. I was really shocked by that by the way. I honestly thought they were going to kidnap and threaten to kill her to get him to cook. I was taken aback by the killing. But hey, that's BB, lol.


yeah, it's interesting because Jack is the same... remember how calm and diplomatic he was after killing Hank?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> Very good episode, a real downer. It seemed like they were making Todd out to be an okay kid at base -- foolish, but not that bad. Now they're making him a total psycho. That's kind of spotty plotting, but okay.


Todd revealed what he was last year, when he unhesitatingly shot an innocent boy in the head and showed zero remorse for it afterwards.


ManuelVinn said:


> that's pretty much it, I believe. I mean, what is he going to do exactly? kill his ex partner who was on TV? You can see him taking ricen in his old house on one of the fast foward scenes, is he going to poison the guy?
> 
> About jesse, I think he is going to live to take care of brok due to his guilt, since he didn't care if he lived or died before. Walt is going to kill tod and his uncle.


I don't think he's going after his ex partner, but rather the nazis. You can see him get angrier when he hears the news that his blue meth is still being cooked so I think in his mind it's like history is repeating itself. He got left out of one business that he started, but he's not going to let it happen again. He's not going to let the nazis go on making money from the product he started. He also didn't like it when his ex referred to him as being a nice, sweet man because the thing Walt hated before was that people walked all over him.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I loved the bleakness of this episode. Walt has earned $80 million but only has a portion of that and now he's in a cabin in the middle of nowhere with a stove and two copies of "Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium". He has to pay $10K for one hour of friendship. He's dying, and the money for which he has sacrificed his soul to gain for his family (even though it became about more than the money) he can't even get to them, and now they despise him. Just to bring it back to the topics of this board, did anybody else sort of identify with Walt in terms of being in a prison of your own making? I know I do. 

I really hope the series finale doesn't suck like so many do ("Lost" being the most notable example).


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> I loved the bleakness of this episode. Walt has earned $80 million but only has a portion of that and now he's in a cabin in the middle of nowhere with a stove and two copies of "Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium". He has to pay $10K for one hour of friendship. He's dying, and the money for which he has sacrificed his soul to gain for his family (even though it became about more than the money) he can't even get to them, and now they despise him. Just to bring it back to the topics of this board, did anybody else sort of identify with Walt in terms of being in a prison of your own making? I know I do.
> 
> I really hope the series finale doesn't suck like so many do ("Lost" being the most notable example).


No worries. This won't be like Lost because Vince Gilligan is brilliant. Really, he has such an eye for detail and gift for story telling, this is going to be an awesome finale to the series. Even if it doesn't end the way I want it to or think it will.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love Walt. Even though everyone hates him on the series except for Sual, I guess. It's weird I want him to get away with everything.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I love Walt. Even though everyone hates him on the series except for Sual, I guess. It's weird I want him to get away with everything.


I'm still unsure if the show wants us to root for him or not. In the beginning of the series I was definitely on the pro-Walter boat (and certain that's what the show wanted me to feel, because who doesn't love an anti-hero who's doing everything possible for his family?). Now he just seems like an entitled, power-hungry, unruly child who'll do anything to get what he _thinks _he deserves. The only person I'm rooting for right now is Jesse.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate Walt. He's just that, a power-hungry and unruly child. Like I just saw the episode where he shot Mike because he got belittled. He's such a dick!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The writer said he didn't feel sympathy for him so I guess the show is not rooting for him. Maybe I just like Bryan Crastin, I dunno why I like him. There are plenty of people that agree with me thooooo


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well there is no question that Walt's sin is most definitely pride. He just cannot accept a reality in which he does not come out on top.

But given that the major event that turned his family against him (Hank's murder) he is not really at fault for, I can't help but sympathize with him to some extent.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Walt's just too smart for everyone,if he gets arrested I find it hard to imagine him not finding a way of escaping. So his downfall would have to come by being killed,I don't know,I get a feeling he won't die though. The best final episodes I've seen have been The Wire and Six Feet Under using montages,but I don't see how it would work in this context. Well,whatever they do,I'm sure it will be great...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I never thought it would last this long this show the first time I saw it. But it just keeps getting better. I'm watching episode 1 of Season 1 right now. It's still exciting even though I saw it. I was a fan of Prison Break but this show is way better than that.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a dream inspired by this show and by the fact that someone left their backpack on the bus the other day. In the dream I found a duffel bag on the bus with a ton of cash inside bound like on the show. I knew it was something illicit and was flirting with turning it in, but others on the bus encouraged me to take some of the money and I thought I was going to be on Easy Street financially when I woke up. It was one of those "Damn it, it's a dream" things. 

Regarding the idea of liking/hating Walt, I don't believe the show is asking you to do either. It's simply a portrait of the human condition, albeit skewing towards the darker side.

This last episode was definitely one of the best of the series even though it has a couple things which don't make sense if you look closer (I hesitate to call them plot holes). Why couldn't Walt get nicer digs? Making things so threadbare works dramatically, but realistically it doesn't make much sense, and real world criminals have hid in much better circumstances. Also, even though the Forster character probably would steal Walt's millions when Walt dies, he seems an honorable enough fellow that he could be trusted to get a small package of money to Walt's family if he got enough of a cut.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

IM SO PUMPED!!!! *punches wall* *kicks dog in the face*


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> yeah, I like all the references to past episodes. Noticed these ones too?


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Mentally preparing myself for the last episode.

I don't care what happens to Walt, but have mercy on Jesse, please. :blank


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KellyLiterary said:


> I don't care what happens to Walt, but have mercy on Jesse, please. :blank


i feel the exact opposite... jesse deserves everything bad that has happened to him so far

he's worse than judas (because walt is better than jesus)


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

so excited!! I hope that if Walt dies, it's at least on his own terms.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I _need _Walt to die. It would mind**** me in a very bad way if he doesn't.

edit: seriously, Bryan Cranston would act out his death scene in the most glorious way like how he's portrayed this character for these 5 seasons in every emotion possible. I need for him to die.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> i _need _walt to die. It would mind**** me in a very bad way if he doesn't.


**blocked**


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> **blocked**


lol. I'll let every fan to hold onto to whatever feelings they have about this show and characters today because I know we'll all be sad once this is all over. I just think it'll be a fitting end for him to die. Walt's death would go out in a bang for sure if he does die. Go all out with that M60.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> lol. I'll let every fan to hold onto to whatever feelings they have about this show and characters today because I know we'll all be sad once this is all over. I just think it'll be a fitting end for him to die. Walt's death would go out in a bang for sure if he does die. Go all out with that M60.


i am positive that walt is not going to die so prepare to be mind****ed.. lube up your ear


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Then the Breaking Bad writers better use their talents and show that there are some fates worse than death. I'm just going to brace myself for this finale.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> Then the Breaking Bad writers better use their talents and show that there are some fates worse than death. I'm just going to brace myself for this finale.


what do u mean?? walts a good guy hes never done anything wrong

this is going to be me if anything happens to walt


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

BYE


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

These commercials every 3 minutes are killer, someone develop a commercial block app already.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my god. 

Jesse. Walt. The final conversation with Skyler. mushy


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

:cry The amount of drama that you can fit into one episode is amazing to me. It wasn't the most dialogue heavy episode, but it didn't need to be. It was a pretty fitting send off.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

https://groupme.com/join_group/5796751/rDvFW

whoever it starts for in an hour and a half join me or else im gonna be talking to myself


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

edit: sorry. I didn't know the image would be so big. haha









Beautiful. It ended in the way of how it all started making meth, but now in the ruins of his 'empire.' Walt has fallen with grace honestly.

edit2: okay, so I'm like Fry's dog in Futurama where I'm just going to keep waiting for more BB to show up. ;~; I've learned to have patience for the past few years because of this show.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

well, it's all over. I'm gonna miss this show.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone else have that empty feeling inside now. I don't know what to do now except watch it again from the start.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

It wasn't an amazing finale I don't think,but at least it tied up all the loose ends properly. Feels a bit empty now it's all over. I probably won't watch it again for another 2 years or so,hopefully by then I've forgotten a lot of what happens and I can do it all over again...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

fonz said:


> It wasn't an amazing finale I don't think,but at least it tied up all the loose ends properly. Feels a bit empty now it's all over. I probably won't watch it again for another 2 years or so,hopefully by then I've forgotten a lot of what happens and I can do it all over again...


yeah I agree. I found it a bit predictable but overall it was satisfying. How else could they have ended it? I think the journey was more important than the destination for this show anyway.

I was just left wondering what became of Jesse. How would he recover after everything he went through? And what happened to Brock?


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Anyone else have that empty feeling inside now. I don't know what to do now except watch it again from the start.


My knee jerk reaction was to start watching it from the beginning too. I've got a couple weeks to fill until Walking Dead starts


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Anyone else have that empty feeling inside now. I don't know what to do now except watch it again from the start.


Yeah, I know that feel all too well...

I too will have to resort waiting patiently for new Walking Dead and Game of Thrones, yet right now it feels like a long train wait, don't come.

I guess anime will have to suffice for now, sigh.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

It wasn't the most shocking finale, but I did really love it, and I thought it ended in the best way possible with all the ends tied up nicely. It's nice that he found a way to give his money to his family, and in the process, get a little payback confrontation to his former partner and Gretchen. Was a nice touch on how Lydia died with her stupid Stevia, lol. But I certainly loved how Walt saved Jesse. He died while protecting Jesse, which I think is a satisfying way for him to go out, it gave his death meaning. 

And best part for me was Jesse killing Todd. Man, I was so happy when my dream came to be. It was satisfying to see him kill him so brutally too. loll. 

I also have that empty feeling now though. A great show has ended. And I did get a bit teary at the last scene with him dead on the floor.  But I'm glad it ended successfully. Some greedy TV writers might try to extend a show if it got super popular, so they could milk it as much as possible. I'm glad that BB ended appropriately before it could be ruined by dragging out past its time.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i need the number to a suicide hotline someone please help me i cant believe walt is dead

see u at the crossroads walt!!


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great ending!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Satisfying ending. 

Spoiler below.. 





Walt himself cleaned up all of the mess he has created, did all damage control and had pretty glorifying conclusion himself. 

Nice to see Walt took care of things for his family and Jesse, people that he cared about at the end, and set up a path for them to get back on track.

Meanwhile Dexter on the other hand.... is a lumberjack.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just finished watching it about an hour ago. Bitter sweet ending.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sad to see this show end. The ending was very good. I felt like Walt redeemed himself.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey. Anyone wondering why there's a woodwork scene?? Cause I was really curious that I researched it:
So in Kafkaesque episode he mentioned during a group session that in his woodwork class during highschool, he made an intricate box and gave it to her mom. Then later on he revealed that he sold the box for a weed.

I think that is how Jesse first got himself involve with substance abuse. And that dream on the last ep shows how he wanted to go back and change his decision.

Any theories?


....
I really admire this show. Brilliant in every details!!!


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

But my big question is: 
huell's whereabouts. Srsly.

He's like the hodor version of breaking bad. Sucks they didn't give him a scene.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

shiori123 said:


> I would like to think that he was going to try to be a good person after that but who knows.


I think he would (even though, Jesse was always a good person imo, and especially towards the end, he was the character that was moral). After all the tragedy, and death, and torture he went through due to being involved in the drug business, I think he might see this freedom as a second chance at fixing his life and pursuing happiness. Who knows, he might take up woodworking. lol. He realizes how lives get destroyed when getting involved with illegal businesses. I think it was fine for them to leave it open-ended with regards to Jesse. All we need to know is he is finally free, and free to go pursue whatever dreams of happiness he might have. I like to think that he goes back to try to help with Brock, but hey, that's up to Jesse, he's a free man now. :b

Although, I'm not sure how feasible it would be to take care of Brock. Jesse has a history with the police, and Brock's mom got shot execution style. If Jesse showed up on Brock's doorstep, there would be unwanted attention on Jesse, and my god, I just want Jesse to stay away from police and everything for a long, long time.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Have just finished watching it. I thought it was a ****ing brilliant final episode. It summed up everything this program is about. The sheer humanity of the scene with Skyler and the exuberantly brilliant thinking-man's action **** at the end. You always got the feeling with this show that it knew right from the start how it would end and how it would get there.

Btw, I watched it on Netflix on super-hd with headphones. That is the way to go (no ads). The background sounds like the dogs barking and cars in the background, just all the background noise of everyday life, it just made the Skyler scene was a ****ing masterstroke. 

Cranston's acting is second to none, sometimes acting is so good that it paradoxically makes you realise that is it acting.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

enjo said:


> Hey. Anyone wondering why there's a woodwork scene?? Cause I was really curious that I researched it:
> So in Kafkaesque episode he mentioned during a group session that in his woodwork class during highschool, he made an intricate box and gave it to her mom. Then later on he revealed that he sold the box for a weed.
> 
> I think that is how Jesse first got himself involve with substance abuse. And that dream on the last ep shows how he wanted to go back and change his decision.


That woodworking scene really stuck with me for some reason. It was really well done. I totally forgot about the episode where Jesse talked about it at the group session. But yeah, I think the dream implied that he would change his life after he escaped.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It was pretty good but nothing earth shattering. The previous two episodes were better. It pretty much went how you were expecting it to go with the exception of his visit to the Schwartzes which was a nifty scene. I don't quite know why he killed Lydia, though. At the point when he poisoned her, he didn't know that she and Todd had threatened his family, so it doesn't really make sense.

Of course you have to suspend disbelief a little bit for the whole shootout scene to be plausible -- how he knew they'd be in that room, getting his keys back, et cetera. Aside from that, it was a pretty satisfying scene. I thought the final moment would be something a bit more nuanced than just Walt dropping dead and some rock song playing. Given other scenes on the show, you'd think it would go out with a humorous wink at something after he died, like showing a junkie getting high on Walt's meth or something . . . I don't know. I'd have to watch this again to give a better appraisal.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^^ I think he off'd Lydia because she was a middleman in moving "his" blue meth. I think him killing her and Todd prevents his meth from popping up again. Unless of course Jesse cooks it again but I can't see that happening.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Yeah, thinking about it again I guess that's possible, but a more likely reason was that she could have put a hit out on his family out of vengeance after he offed Jack and Co., her suppliers.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i need the number to a suicide hotline someone please help me i cant believe walt is dead
> 
> see u at the crossroads walt!!


Remember our bet? Told you I'd win.


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Perfect ending of a perfect series. It felt very natural, but in a suspenseful way. I am sure going to miss Walter White. In fact, I already feel a hollow emptiness residing within me.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

I honestly thought, the ending would be more epic but it ties every plotline I can think of up nicely. I'm glad Jesse kills Todd. Best TV show ever made period.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

KellyLiterary said:


> Perfect ending of a perfect series. It felt very natural, but in a suspenseful way. I am sure going to miss Walter White. In fact, I already feel a hollow emptiness residing within me.


I feel the exact same way. I feel like a nerd, but I am quite depressed today. Beautiful ending though.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Remember our bet? Told you I'd win.


i thought the bet was off since u hate me and want me to die

J/K!!!!

i'm a man of my word... but i was right about walt saving jesse i told u he's a good guy!!

i told u its gonna be in pennies right?? 
$3.31 in pennies thats big money










(i am so sorry i just did that)


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i thought the bet was off since u hate me and want me to die
> 
> J/K!!!!
> 
> ...


I kinda figured he would save Jesse in one way or another.. but whether it was directly or indirectly, I wasn't sure.

I was pretty surprised when he threw himself over Jesse and literally took a bullet for him. His loyalty just about made me cry. :\

That's a big penny. :um


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I kinda figured he would save Jesse in one way or another.. but whether it was directly or indirectly, I wasn't sure.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when he threw himself over Jesse and literally took a bullet for him. His loyalty just about made me cry. :\
> 
> That's a big penny. :um


i was kidding about the pennies i just couldnt pass up that cool joke


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i was kidding about the pennies i just couldnt pass up that cool joke


I was literally planning on sending a "haha I won" card to you.. but then I fell in love with Walt all over again this episode. It would be inappropriate to do such a thing now.  :afr


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I was literally planning on sending a "haha I won" card to you.. but then I fell in love with Walt all over again this episode. It would be inappropriate to do such a thing now.  :afr


i think that would have pushed me over the edge into a full breakdown

<3 walt </3

but his spirit lives lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I was literally planning on sending a "haha I won" card to you.. but then I fell in love with Walt all over again this episode. It would be inappropriate to do such a thing now.  :afr


walt always had a good heart u just didnt see it.. i can lead u to water but i cant make u drink

i dont know if that saying really makes sense here but i just like saying it


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i think that would have pushed me over the edge into a full breakdown
> 
> <3 walt </3
> 
> but his spirit lives lol


Last night I talked to someone from SAS about the finale, and like that person said, Walt has cemented his legacy.

Also, I nerded out near the beginning of the show when they briefly played 'El Paso' by Marty Robbins. That's my dad's all time favorite song and I was so happy when I heard it lol. :boogie


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Last night I talked to someone from SAS about the finale, and like that person said, Walt has cemented his legacy.
> 
> Also, I nerded out near the beginning of the show when they briefly played 'El Paso' by Marty Robbins. That's my dad's all time favorite song and I was so happy when I heard it lol. :boogie


i was always the last to see it..i was in the chatroom talking to myself i was just messing around but if someone checks the link they might think its sad lol


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> walt always had a good heart u just didnt see it.. i can lead u to water but i cant make u drink
> 
> i dont know if that saying really makes sense here but i just like saying it


Walt is quite a checkered character. Not good or bad. His ego went haywire at one point, so while he may have had a good heart, his own wants and desires came first. I think that's why I loved him so much at the end, he redeemed himself in some way. Tied up all the loose ends that he created.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Walt is quite a checkered character. Not good or bad. His ego went haywire at one point, so while he may have had a good heart, his own wants and desires came first. I think that's why I loved him so much at the end, he redeemed himself in some way. Tied up all the loose ends that he created.


hes everything i wanna be when i grow up


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> hes everything i wanna be when i grow up


:shock


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> Of course you have to suspend disbelief a little bit for the whole shootout scene to be plausible -- how he knew they'd be in that room, getting his keys back, et cetera. Aside from that, it was a pretty satisfying scene.


that's my only major criticism. Too many coincidences in that scene, especially how Jack agreed to bring Jesse into the room and the fact that everyone got hit. It would have been more believable if Walt just pulled a Tony Montana. Hell, he could of even used bombs or something. I guess he had to go out in his own style though. It was still satisfying. I liked how they filmed Jack's death.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^^Right, and also the fact that Jack, the head honcho, was the only one who got shot and survived. And then Todd ("that Opie, dead-eyed piece of sh!t" -- love that line) doesn't get hit at all so Jesse can take his revenge. I guess stuff like that works dramatically, so that's why it keeps getting used, including earlier this season when Declan was still kicking.

Just a related question I've been wondering about during the show, especially after Gus's industrial operation was introduced -- is the meth business really this big? I'm not acquainted with drugs, but when I think of meth, I think of people just cooking it themselves and ruining their houses and such. Is meth one of the big drugs in which big cartels are involved like it's portrayed on the show?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> ^^Right, and also the fact that Jack, the head honcho, was the only one who got shot and survived. And then Todd ("that Opie, dead-eyed piece of sh!t" -- love that line) doesn't get hit at all so Jesse can take his revenge. I guess stuff like that works dramatically, so that's why it keeps getting used, including earlier this season when Declan was still kicking.
> 
> Just a related question I've been wondering about during the show, especially after Gus's industrial operation was introduced -- is the meth business really this big? I'm not acquainted with drugs, but when I think of meth, I think of people just cooking it themselves and ruining their houses and such. Is meth one of the big drugs in which big cartels are involved like it's portrayed on the show?


That Jack part is true, but Todd tried to seperate Walt and Jesse after Walt jumped on him, that is why he did not get hit (he was on the ground)

And Walt knew they were all there because he was already in that room a few times (When hiring them to kill the 10 witnesses, and later on killing Jesse). All he had to do is park in front of that room.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Milkman said:


> That Jack part is true, but Todd tried to seperate Walt and Jesse after Walt jumped on him, that is why he did not get hit (he was on the ground)
> 
> And Walt knew they were all there because he was already in that room a few times (When hiring them to kill the 10 witnesses, and later on killing Jesse). All he had to do is park in front of that room.


excellent points milkman i respect everything u say!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I couldn't have been happier with the ending. They tied up all the loose ends, Jessie got out alive and I felt Walt redeemed himself. 
I'm rarely happy with finales. Six Feet Under probably had my second favorite ending, but that show overall was nowhere near as great as Breaking Bad. I doubt any show I watch in the future will top it.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I liked the ending  
Kinda bummed it's finished though, gotta find something else to watch now.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Meli24R said:


> I couldn't have been happier with the ending. They tied up all the loose ends, Jessie got out alive and I felt Walt redeemed himself.
> I'm rarely happy with finales. Six Feet Under probably had my second favorite ending, but that show overall was nowhere near as great as Breaking Bad. I doubt any show I watch in the future will top it.


Huh? Breaking Bad is probably the first show that I'd ever give a full 10/10 to but I don't think Six Feet Under is that far behind,I'd rate it 9.5/10.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I drove by a Tire Discounter today and the sign out front read... "Braking Bad was so last week"


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------

